
Pragmatic Responsive Design - Luke Wroblewski's notes - FrancescoRizzi
http://www.lukew.com/ff/entry.asp?1394
======
FrancescoRizzi
Luke's notes on Stephanie Rieger's presentation for Breaking Development conf.

"Designing pixel perfect mock-ups makes it impossible to then think
responsively. You actually need to throw previous processes and tools away."

